# Help with an abbreviation



## Jstreit (Aug 11, 2011)

Brothers,

I recently obtained my great grandfathers Scottish Rite Patents from Cuba. There is an abbreviation that I cannot decipher - U.T.O.A.A.G.I. Supremo Consejo Gr. 33. I know the last part is Supreme Council of the 33 but not sure about the abbreviation that comes before it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 11, 2011)

I believe the g.i. thing means, grand inqisitor of the supreme council. As for the accronim i have no clue.


----------



## Wayfarer (Aug 11, 2011)

U.T.O.A.A.G.I. = "*Universi Terrarum Orbis Architectonis Ad Gloriam Ingentis" *aka a version of "To the Glory of the Grand Architect of the Universe."  The SR in the Spanish-speaking countries seem to put this at the head of their correspondence (a guess by looking around a bit online).


----------



## Jstreit (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks brothers for your help.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## FriarDhai (Dec 24, 2018)

Read the "Circular Throughout the Two Hemosperes" published in 1802 by Ill:. Frederick Dalcho, Lt Grand Commander of the Ancient & Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry, along with SGIGs Auld, Motta, Mitchell and Alexander.

It opens with this Universi Terrarum Orbis Architectonis Per Gloriam Ingentis Deusmeumquejus - Ordo Ab Chao.
Ordo Ab Chao... Our most cherished motto, but the UTOAPGID is just as important as it supports the OAC.

 The rest of the Circular is in English. It is short , worth the read and has some great gems.  My read- it is a 'coming out' Circular.  It lists the names of the 33 degrees... in the original order that the original Supreme Counsel published's intent  It references authenticated (as well as not as reliable) support Haute degrees.  It references 27,000 documented masons leaving with the 'Christian Princes' on the Crusades;  The need for the K:.H:. To size up the character and capacity of Speculative Brothers (for candidacy?).  The implication (proof) that these advanced degrees were practiced up until 1658 and fell out of prominent use until 1744, and thus being reassembled with the support and drive of Brother Frederick of Prussia.   It makes referrances (I believe) that Brother Frederick of Prussia was so involved with the support of freemasonry at all levels of Freemasonry, that at the time he was recognized as the head of all Bodies Concordant and Appendant and was recognized as such by all National Grand Lodges as such.  (Interesting) It references 'newly' discovered documents in Syriac that "it would appear, that the world is many thousands of years older" than given to us in  Mosaic (Church) History. (Taken for granted now, but apparently revolutionary at the time.)

In the original line up of degrees, the Knights Kadosh (K:.H:.) seem to be the work horse for the Rite and equivalently recognized/honored.   The 30,31,32 degrees are "hidden" in name, but together entitled "Prince of the Royal Secret, Prince of Masons".    It states that the 17th through 33rd degrees are only to be conferred by *the* Inspector Generals.    (IG Honourary not being created yet.)

The import of the Latin phrase to the Spanish speaking countries may (?) relate to all of Central and South American masonry reciting Charter from Louisiana, which Originated under the A&ASRF... Thier first three degrees in St. John Lodges (Blue Lodge) are the Scottish Rite first three degrees rather that what we see here in the U.S.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 24, 2018)

Im just gonna comment on anyone being seen as the head of bodies by all national GLs.

There are a few ledgends regarding supreme grand master over things but they are all incorrect.

To understand the history behind certain things you need to understand history and the complex relations in the masonic landscape in the 1700s.


----------



## FriarDhai (Dec 24, 2018)

No worries Brother.
I was not there, but I am pretty sure the Circular is pretty relevant and although definatley not what we have today... Certainly shaped it.
  Just saying this is an interesting document.

  Read the "Scots Master" or Scotch Master" just a couple of years ago retranslated by De Hoyas... It stated in France and England is a "Scotch Master... What ever that was, was to be could sit in the , control a Lodge... That he was not a member of etc.... This is old stuff, important stuff and was well know at the time... And totall lost to us.   Hopefully we evolve... Does not mean that it was not so - then and the reasons for the anomalies important to understand our dynamic today

Some very recognized movers in Masonry wrote the Circular... It says what is says.
Ancient & Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry was a new thing.... And perhaps - for a time - everyone _did_ revere one dynamic person (Frederick) who may have been so impressive in supporting Freemasonry and personally involved with the intellectuals and Seekers of the day in many Soviergn nations and in all bodies at a high level, that such a thing could happen, for a time.   Does not mean that is our mind set today.  Just kernals to learn of our past.   Some we retain some we jettison... But we want to do both for the right reason.  We should not be ignorant of our past... Even if we find it inappropriate today.
The degrees have been written and re-written by people who were greater and some with diminished capacity that have destroyed important lessons that are now lost to time.
You and I are here to learn as much as possible and not loose the thread!

I I tried to temper some of what I read as well, but I think that some of the thing stated or implied are very different from today. The interesting inquiry would be if so why and is it for the better an did it then and does it today - support the Universality that is central to our Creed.

 In Love & Faith.
Br:. Day

      ☩ auxilium ad humani  generis profectum ☩


----------



## TheGrandsonOfAMason (Apr 18, 2022)

Hello  brothers, My great-grandpa had one of the highest ranks in the freemasons but mysteriously 
died my mom got his papers on when he turned the highest  level and there was Latin on them so I translated it and it says to all the world's highest architectural glory order from chaos What does it mean


----------



## Winter (Apr 18, 2022)

TheGrandsonOfAMason said:


> Hello  brothers, My great-grandpa had one of the highest ranks in the freemasons but mysteriously
> died my mom got his papers on when he turned the highest  level and there was Latin on them so I translated it and it says to all the world's highest architectural glory order from chaos What does it mean


First, Ordo ab Chao (Order from Chaos) is the motto of the 33rd Degree of Freemasonry in the Scottish Rite. A Google search will return several articles that discuss it.








						Masonic Motto: Ordo Ab Chao | Masonic Articles
					

<p>What is the meaning of the Masonic motto "Ordo Ab Chao"?</p>




					www.universalfreemasonry.org
				




Second, You may get more responses if you make a new thread to ask the question instead of posting on a four year old unrelated thread.

Also, welcome to the forum.


----------

